# My first engines



## birger (Dec 6, 2007)

Work safe.


----------



## Bogstandard (Dec 6, 2007)

Beautiful work there Birger.
I think a lot of the members on here are contemplating building these types of engines.
The next thing is that they will be asking for plans, so get ready.

John


----------



## m_kilde (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi Birger

Very nice engines ! But isn't it a scratch I can see at one of the boltheads ?  ;D

Mogens


----------



## Cedge (Dec 6, 2007)

Birger
Somehow the word "impressive" just isn't quite big enough. I'm loving what I see!!

Steve


----------



## gilessim (Dec 6, 2007)

very nice work ! and very good photos!


----------



## Brass_Machine (Dec 6, 2007)

Very cool. love the look of brass and aluminium together.


----------



## rake60 (Dec 6, 2007)

Amazing work!!!

I have never attempted a sterling engine.... (that worked)
Posts like yours Birger make it something that needs to be tried again.

Thanks for sharing your photos!

Rick


----------



## tattoomike68 (Dec 6, 2007)

those look great, I want to build a sterling engine as soon as I can. In fact i have been getting the material rounded up.


----------



## wareagle (Dec 6, 2007)

Birger, those engines are phenominal works! You'll have to share some of your wisdom with us! Thank you for sharing the pictures!


----------

